# Hard time to remove old Kohler kitchen faucet



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

When I encounter a stuck nut like that--I drill several holes into it in order to split the nut ---then pry off the broken remains.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That was installed incorrectly in the first place---there should be two screws in that ring that press into a missing washer above it---


EDIT: You might try threading a screw into that little hole--and turn by prying on the screw shaft----


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

handyman999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to remove my old Kohler kitchen faucet but its bottom nut is round and bold. I tried the basin wrench but it is too small to reach the diameter of the nut. Does Kohler have a special tool to loosen their special designed nut? I ordered the same model of my Kohler kitchen faucet but the new bottom nut is kind of oval shape. What tool should I use to uninstall the old and install the new faucet's nut. Please take a look at below pictures and give me some advises. Thanks.


 don't take it personal....take back your kohler back and buy a delta...user freindly...just as good a faucet:yes:


----------



## handyman999 (Jan 20, 2012)

*I got it out*

I had to drill 2 big holes by the original slots to yank it out.
It took me more than an hour due to drilling from the bottom up to the sink without much space for my both hands. 
Thanks for your tips.


----------

